# HDD senkrecht montieren, Problem oder nicht?



## XE85 (30. Mai 2010)

Hy...

hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrung damit wenn eine HDD senkrecht montiert ist?? bzw. weiß jemand ob es da zu Problemen kommen kann? - Ich gehe ja mal davon aus das die gängigen HDDs für den waagerechten Betrieb vorgesehen sind

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Mai 2010)

Es gibt keine Probleme. Solange du die HDDs nicht im Betrieb schütelst geht nichts kaput. Es gibt sogar Gehäuse wo die Platten  senkrecht montiert werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Mai 2010)

Bei neuen Platten ist es total egal wie du sie einbaust.
Wenn die Platte jedoch lange Zeit in einer Position gelaufen ist, solltest du sie dann nicht mehr in einer anderen Lage betreiben.


----------



## Menthe (30. Mai 2010)

Man sollte sie nur nicht Überkopf betreiben. Senkrecht geht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2010)

Einige externe Platten bzw. genauer gesagt: deren Gehäuse und auch viele Multimedia-Festplattengehäuse sind ja so gebaut, dass die senkrecht stehen. das würden die Hersteller ja wohl kaum machen, wenn es gefährlich sein könnte 

guckst Du zB 

Hitachi Simple Drive III 1TB externe Festplatte 3,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Seagate Free Agent Desk externe Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Western Digital BAAF0010HBK My Book Essential 1TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Iomega Prestige Desktop externe Festplatte 8,9 cm , USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass das keine Probleme macht, wenn man die Platte senkrecht betreibt. Man sollte sie nur nicht im Betrieb bewegen...


----------



## rabe08 (30. Mai 2010)

Früher hieß er immer "Festplatten nur liegend einbauen". Hatte vielleicht auch mal irgendwann Sinn, vielleicht aber auch nicht. 

Heutzutage findet man im Serverbereich, wo es schon auf Verfügbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit ankommt eigentlich jede Ausrichtung. Von Sun gibt es z.B. Server, in die die HDDs von oben reingesteckt werden und dann senkrecht im Server stehen. Sollte also kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2010)

alles klar - danke für die infos

mfg


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

hatte 2 Jahre ein case im senkrecht montierten Platten (keine ausfälle)


----------



## amdintel (31. Mai 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hy...
> 
> hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrung damit wenn eine HDD senkrecht montiert ist?? bzw. weiß jemand ob es da zu Problemen kommen kann? - Ich gehe ja mal davon aus das die gängigen HDDs für den waagerechten Betrieb vorgesehen sind
> 
> mfg



ist etwas weniger anfällig was Erschütterungen an geht, 
weil eigentlich  der Schreib und Lese
Kopf nicht mehr  so schnell auf die Lauf Fläche der HDD crashen kann,
ist also eher von vorteil .


----------



## Scheolin (2. Juni 2010)

ich betreib meine HDD jetz scon n Jahr schräg,etwa 45°,keine ausfälle

mfg Scheolin


----------



## F-4 (12. Juni 2010)

im Amiga 3000T war das 1990 schon gang und gebe , also hat das bei denn 3,5 zoll platten damals schon nicht gejuckt !
das man die Position nachher nicht veraendern soll waer mir auch neu , zu lange Laufzeiten Killen die Platten da schon eher , wenn die Platte gar keine moeglichkeit bekommt das die schmiermittel sich mal wieder "setzen" koennen das ist auf dauer nicht wirklich gut , wobei sich auch da so einiges getan hat ...

mfg F-4


----------



## Finado (8. September 2012)

Auch wenn der Thread schon sehr sehr alt ist greife ich das Thema einfach mal auf.
Ich habe 3 HDDs die ich seit ca 3 Jahren jetzt im "liegen" betreibe. Kann ich ohne Verluste jetzt auf eine senkrechte Position wechseln? 
Weil ein Beitrag hier aussagt, dass man das nicht wechseln sollte, wenn eine Platte etwas länger in einer Position gelaufen ist.

Bei SSDs sollte ja eine "Betriebslage" egal sein, woll  ?


----------



## Hatuja (8. September 2012)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es tatsächlich so, dass man die Lage von HDDs nach längerer Laufzeit nicht mehr wechseln sollte.
Die Platter wuchten sich quasi durch langen betrieb selbst aus und begünstigt dadurch, dass die Platten wenn sie laufen warm werden und wieder abkühlen, verformen sich Teile und kleine Staubteilchen sinken zu Boden.  Das ist zwar alles nur minimal, *kann *aber dafür sorgen, dass wenn dieses "Gleichgewicht" abrupt  gestört wird, die HDD nach kurzer Zeit aus aussteigt.

Ich hatte das mit 2 Platten, die ich 2 Jahre senkrecht im PC laufen hatte und dann waagerecht in externe Gehäuse gebaut hab. Beide Platten machten schon beim ersten anlaufen leicht komische Geräusche. Die eine habe ich dann wieder abgeschaltet, die andere ein paar Tage so betrieben. Die Geräusche wurden lauter, bis sie anfing zu klackern, da war dann Ende im Gelände -> Platte hin! Die andere habe ich dann in ein senkrecht stehendes Gehäuse gebaut und so läuft sie heute immer noch!


----------



## der_knoben (8. September 2012)

ICh denke dass Problem liegt nicht darin, dass sich die Platter selbst ausrichten, sondern dass das Lager sich irgendwo einschleift. Das bringt natürlich größere Gefahr mitsich, wenn die Platten dauerhaft senkrecht standen, und dann waagerecht betrieben werden. Beim dauerhaften senkrecht Laufen wird das Lager natürlich in Richtung Schwerkraft stärke belastet. WEnn du die Platte nun waagerecht betreibst, wird da wohl eine Unwucht entstehen.

Bei waagerechter Lagerung ist theoretisch eine gleichmäßigere Abnutzung des Lagers auf dem vollen Umfang gegeben. Wenn du sie nun senkrecht lagerst, wirst du erstmal weniger Probleme haben.

Halte ich zumindest für logisch.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, die Positionierung wie sie jetzt ist, beizubehalten, dann solltest du das natürlich tun.


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2012)

hatte ebenfalls nie probleme damit. noch dazu baut silverstone in seine Raveno2 cases nen käfig ein, der über 3x5,25" schächte geht und in dem 3xfestplatten nebeneinander senkrecht stehen,.


----------

